# ESPN tried to get David Harrison suspended



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

ESPN has gotten new footage of the team leaving the court, and in one instance, a fan throws beer at Jermaine O'Neal and David Harrison, comes in and punches a fan stright in the face. ESPN found this tape, send it to the NBA and basicially wanted him to be suspended.

NBA said they didn't suspended Harrison because the teams were leaving to the locker room and fans were stopping them.

When asked about this at the post game press conference, Carlisle got upset and left the conference. And Scot Pollard said he's happy for ESPN finding new footage but doesn't care.

Since when does ESPN feel the need to be the police ????


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

btw, this was the top story on tonight's Sports Center. I'm sure they will re-run it every SC at the begining of the show.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Fans at that point were impeding the players exit, I think the fan who got punched, got off lightly.


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

I think that It is so ridiculous that ESPN i trying to step in. Thats BS


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm watching ESPN right now to try to see that. I remember Harrison doing something in the crowd when I saw the game on TV.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Seriously, since when does ESPN have a grudge against the Pacers? I guess it really is us against the world.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> I'm watching ESPN right now to try to see that. I remember Harrison doing something in the crowd when I saw the game on TV.


Watch the begining of the next SC. It's before the point where the chair is thrown. Moments before, a fan clearly throws his beer at O'Neal, then people push, and then Harrison clearly nails the guy out. They show it pretty good on SC. Like someone said, at that point you have to do what you can to remain safe because it got pretty ugly. I don't blame Harrison at all. 

But i still don't understand why ESPN would find a tape and then send it to NBA offices asking them to suspend Harrison based on their video.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> But i still don't understand why ESPN would find a tape and then send it to NBA offices asking them to suspend Harrison based on their video.


Seriously, it's not their place whatsoever. It's absolutely rediculous on their part. Where do they get off?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I can see both sides to this. ESPN reviewed the tapes which they should, and saw something new so they gave it to the NBA, it was wrong for Harrison to do it. And maybe the NBA didn't suspend him because what he did before, trying to stop the fight in the crowd, and then at the end towards the locker room, it was hard to avoid Pistons fans throwing beer.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Its not a grudge...Its ratings! The more turmoil from the situation the more espn has to talk about.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Its not a grudge...Its ratings! The more turmoil from the situation the more espn has to talk about.


Good point, they definitely want to drag this out as long as they can. Eventually...if not already, people are going to start getting sick of it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> Eventually...if not already, people are going to start getting sick of it.


I'm not, this is like the only time basketball gets more than 5 minutes on ESPN.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, Harrison hit that guy that ESPN originally called an old women? I really can't believe that ESPN would try to get _another_ Pacer's player suspended.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

Who is Harrison? Is he a coach or player?


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Harrison is the team mascot.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Why is the whole world against the Pacers? 
:sigh:


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Its not a grudge...Its ratings! The more turmoil from the situation the more espn has to talk about.


Exactly, they just want more topic for everyday and increase their ratings.


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> Harrison is the team mascot.


Then I think you are the one wipes his ***. 

Dude, if you don't know anything, shut up, otherwise respect!


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Why is the whole world against the Pacers?
> :sigh:


We are too good!   They just fear us and jealous, so Stern has to use unfair methods to stop us. He has to make sure no one can guard his "fancy scorers" and let BIG markets win the championship. :upset:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>artestinsley</b>!
> 
> 
> We are too good!   They just fear us and jealous, so Stern has to use unfair methods to stop us. He has to make sure no one can guard his "fancy scorers" and let BIG markets win the championship. :upset:


Haha, I think all this stuff against the Pacers have given them more support and fans.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Was it a very good punch?


----------



## HippieHair33 (Jul 16, 2004)

yeah...was it a good punch?


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I hope the Pacers win it all this year. And when they get the trophy give the Stern the finger and walk away. Saying they'll accept when the league gets a real commisioner.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> yeah...was it a good punch?


Yeah it was a nice punch. The guy went down pretty hard !!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> But i still don't understand why ESPN would find a tape and then send it to NBA offices asking them to suspend Harrison based on their video.


Finding a tape and sending it to the NBA is very different than finding a tape, sending it to the NBA and asking them to suspend Harrison.

I highly doubt ESPN asked the NBA to do anything. It sounds like paranoid Pacer fans extrapolating from the fact that they gave the tape to the NBA.

Where is the evidence that ESPN asked the NBA to do anything?


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah it was a nice punch. The guy went down pretty hard !!


But he pulled an Artest and hit the wrong guy  According to ESPN anyways, I didn't look closely. The person he nailed was pretty old though.

And yeah, they definitely bring it up for ratings. As soon as this brawl happened every sports show like ESPN and your common radio host rejoiced, because for up to a month they don't have to work and they can just talk about this and get better ratings.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

The guy he hit was the wrong guy. Benoit Benjamin, I mean David Harrison hit a 67 year old man. Wow it just keeps getting worse and worse for you guys.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>artestinsley</b>!
> 
> Then I think you are the one wipes his ***.
> 
> Dude, if you don't know anything, shut up, otherwise respect!


I respect David Harrisoon as a player, but someone asked a stupid question, so I gave a stupid response.

You on the other hand, I give no respect to. You jump to conclusions and attack when you know nothing of what you're talking about. Until then, you keep your mouth shut.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> 
> 
> I respect David Harrisoon as a player, but someone asked a stupid question, so I gave a stupid response.
> ...


That was me that asked the stupid question. I honestly had no clue who the guy was and had never once heard his name before. Now that I did a little research on him I realize he is the 2nd coming of Benoit.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

You guys are acting like a bunch of fools. Believe it or not ESPN and the media don't have a vendetta against the Pacers. That makes absolutely no sense. Like somebody said, the more they cover this story the better their ratings will be. That's all this is, nobody is out to get the Pacers .


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

As far as the ESPN thing goes, It's all about the ratings...

By the way, you Pacer fans still have my support. I'm a Sonic fan by heart, but will always root for Indy. (Unless It's against Seattle)


----------

